# Kitchen knife trio



## SubVet10 (Oct 25, 2017)

My Dad has a low end Henkels set that has the scales coming off, sooooo
I am making him a few blades to use instead. 
Lesson learned so far: tight fitting pins matter! 
May do screw-in pins in the future.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 6


----------



## SubVet10 (Oct 26, 2017)

Will be #3, 4 & 5 for me.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 26, 2017)

Looking good Brandon. Looking forward to the outcome

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 26, 2017)

Looking good, what are the blades your using? or are you handling your dads old ones... haven't seen anyone use acrylic for handles, kinda cool....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Oct 27, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Looking good, what are the blades your using? or are you handling your dads old ones... haven't seen anyone use acrylic for handles, kinda cool....


Barry, the steel is cryo 440C from Texas Knife Supply. I'm using new steel because these will be his Christmas present -- surprise!


----------



## SubVet10 (Oct 27, 2017)

About 70% done here. Still some cleanup and fixing to do. Never have I enjoyed sanding until these. Polishing up beautifully with minimal TLC wet sanding.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Nov 1, 2017)

Tell you what you are doing a great job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Nov 2, 2017)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> Tell you what you are doing a great job!


Jack, you are far too kind, good sir.


----------



## SubVet10 (Nov 17, 2017)

First one essentially done and second coming along nicely. Maybe can finish up the chef knife tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------

